# Kayfun 4 - Help needed with weak flavour



## Ice (22/7/15)

Hi i am a bit baffeld, i had a kayfun v3 and upgraded to the v4. But the taste on the v4 isint as good as i got on my v3. I dont understand if anybody can help please send me a pvt mesage, thanx alot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (22/7/15)

Try these threads.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-v4-by-pallas.t8217/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-v4-advice-needed.t7947/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/7/15)

Or post a pic of your coil and wicking.


----------



## Ice (22/7/15)

Wil later tonight but looks similar to the pic on the thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/7/15)

Hi @Ice 

I've edited your thread title with a description of your problem, should make it easier for other members to see from the front page.

Unfortunately I have no experience with the KF4 so I can't help with that. I also really enjoyed my KF3.1 and still use it from time to time when I'm feeling nostalgic


----------



## Ice (22/7/15)

Thanx @ bumblebee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

